# Charging batteries when on hook up!?!



## chopper

hi

i have just bought an AUTOTRAIL TRACKER EKS SE, that bit was simple. been away in it for the weekend, what luxury, i was superbly impressed with the van (does one call them vans?) the constant hot water the constant heat from the fire, yes it was a caravan club site (and yes i arrived in a suit form work, but i soon changed) and having paid for the electric i was determined to use it. (never ever been away before and not used gas in 31 years, see i was bought up on gas mantles)

i was dissapointed though when i unhooked the electric cable and tested the leisure and vehicle battery levels on the wall thingy (i dont do technical) above the door to find that both batteries were only two green lights above the 4 amber (is this making sense) i thought that being on hook up all weekend that they would have been fully charged and am worried about going non electric on rallies etc dependant on just one battery. 

can anyone advise (and please please please keep it simple!)

kindest regards

Keith


----------



## CliveMott

You need to set the battery select function on your control panel to the leisure battery.
or
Close the circuit breaker.

c.


----------



## clodhopper2006

Are you certain your hook up was live and you weren't running on battery/gas.
Was your fridge mains LED on, did your dimable lights work. You sure your heating wasn't on electric and not gas?


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

Put a voltmeter across the leisure battery. It should read 13.8 volts when on hookup. If not check charger is switched to leisure battery and check if any fuses have blown.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Keith

This sounds a really stupid question . . . but only if you already know the answer. :? 

As it seems it was your first time on a CC site, do you know how to connect to the electric hook-up on the bollard??

You have to push in the plug and turn it to the right until it clicks, otherwise the leccy is not connected.

If you were able to remove your plug when you left *without *first pressing the little button just by the socket on the bollard, you were not connected to the mains. 8O

One of those things that is so easy when you know how, but it still catches people out on their first trip. :roll:

Dave


----------



## chopper

hi

sorry for the confusion about club sites no it wasnt my first time on a club site in fact it was my 73rd caravan club site

and thats not counting camping and caravan club sites

yes the fridge was on electric the meat was frozen and the electic light was on on the fridge

no the gas wasnt even truned on at the bottle

yes the orange lights were on in the wardrobe for the water heater and the elctric heater

yes the electric dimmable lights were on


yes the leisure battery light was lit on the control panel thingy

!

keith


----------



## zulurita

Did you switch the charger unit on?

All the electrics work without putting the Sargent charger on.

If it was switched on the whole time then your leisure battery should have been full.

There are things that use 12v like the Canbus system (if its a new Fiat) and leaving the entertainment switches in the on position will also use up power. The radio when switched off leaves a red light on.

I turn everything off especially when not using electric or parked up at home so as to reduce any power consumption. Vehicle alarm also uses power.

To keep things topped up when not using the motorhome I have a Solar panel and battery master.The first keeps leisure battery topped up and the second sends a charge to the vehicle battery.


----------



## sallytrafic

Does the meter (ok led indicator) require calibration ?


----------



## steco1958

zulurita said:


> Did you switch the charger unit on?
> 
> All the electrics work without putting the Sargent charger on.
> 
> If it was switched on the whole time then your leisure battery should have been full.
> 
> There are things that use 12v like the Canbus system (if its a new Fiat) and leaving the entertainment switches in the on position will also use up power. The radio when switched off leaves a red light on.
> 
> I turn everything off especially when not using electric or parked up at home so as to reduce any power consumption. Vehicle alarm also uses power.
> 
> To keep things topped up when not using the motorhome I have a Solar panel and battery master.The first keeps leisure battery topped up and the second sends a charge to the vehicle battery.


I think you will find as stated above that the charger was not switched on.


----------



## Jezport

I would agree with previous posts that the charger was not turned on.


----------



## chopper

ok the main point here is whether the charger was switched on, and i said keep it simple (lol) runs up garden and hides quaking behind stable block!

where will i find the charger thing sargent thing

do you mean the big grey box in the cupboard where the freeview box is that has a big orange light on and lots of fuses that looked really complicated.

keith

ps 

i can't find the cupboard with the valium in!


----------



## chopper

just had a thought and dont know if this will help

when i pressed either the vehicle battery led button or the leisure battery led button the lights flashed up from bottom to top like they did in my last van (but it only had 3 lights) this has 8, 4 amber and 4 green

keith


----------



## Sargent

Hi Keith i hope the link below may help? yes the charger switch is located on the top/front face of the PSU (the silver/grey box)

To check if the charger is working, press the leisure battery button the green LED's at the top will illuminate (to what level depends on the state of charge of the battery) then turn off the charger the number of LED's will drop to indicate the voltage has been reduced.

If this appears a bit complicated then please do not hesitate to contact us o Monday and we will talk you through a couple of simple steps to check the charging.

Support number 01482 678981

Best regards

Ian Sargent

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC225_User_Instructions.pdf


----------



## JockandRita

Sargent said:


> Hi Keith i hope the link below may help? yes the charger switch is located on the top/front face of the PSU (the silver/grey box)
> 
> To check if the charger is working, press the leisure battery button the green LED's at the top will illuminate (to what level depends on the state of charge of the battery) then turn off the charger the number of LED's will drop to indicate the voltage has been reduced.
> 
> If this appears a bit complicated then please do not hesitate to contact us o Monday and we will talk you through a couple of simple steps to check the charging.
> 
> Support number 01482 678981
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Ian Sargent
> 
> http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC225_User_Instructions.pdf


There you go Keith, a reply from the man at the top.

Now that's what I call service. Well done Ian. :thumbright:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## chopper

see thats what i like about this site everyone is so helpful and nice

and i bow to the man at the top

kindest regards

keith


----------



## Annsman

Have I missed an episode here? Why can't you read your handbook that comes with the van? It is very easy to follow and should explain everything you need.

I'm not being insulting or anything but I'm just curious as to why people don't read the instructions on things.


----------



## clodhopper2006

Annsman said:


> Have I missed an episode here? Why can't you read your handbook that comes with the van? It is very easy to follow and should explain everything you need.
> 
> I'm not being insulting or anything but I'm just curious as to why people don't read the instructions on things.


The stuff you get with the Tracker would not have answered the OP's query.


----------



## chopper

oh well thats me told then!

and the download that i was sent by the head man at sargent is the first time i have seen it and i checked in the document folder that came with the van to make sure i hadnt overlooked it.

will think twice before asking again

going now

bye


----------



## clodhopper2006

Aye, don't know what that post was all about. Feel free to ask anything on here.


----------



## sweetie

chopper you keep asking that is what keeps the forum going and mhf the best if we all knew everything it would get boring we would not have anyone to talk to. 

KEEP POSTING AND ASKING.
steve


----------



## JockandRita

Annsman said:


> I'm not being insulting or anything but I'm just curious as to why people don't read the instructions on things.


Well, that's how I interpreted your post. It's not cricket really, is it old chap?

Jock.


----------



## Jezport

There's always someone who will offer help here!
There's always someone who complains about spelling!
There's always someone who doesn't like something!
That's because there are a lot of people on this forum


----------



## Annsman

Crikey! I apologise to anyone who thought I was being nasty with my post. In my handbook for my Cheyenne it explains all about what and why everything works and how to fault find. I didn't mean anything by it. Please don't let it put you off asking for advice. I've had to ask some really simple stuff on here and the advic had been fine, so I wasn't being insulting to anyones' intelligence.

I'll get me coat!


----------



## JockandRita

Annsman said:


> Crikey! I apologise to anyone who thought I was being nasty with my post. In my handbook for my Cheyenne it explains all about what and why everything works and how to fault find. I didn't mean anything by it. Please don't let it put you off asking for advice. I've had to ask some really simple stuff on here and the advic had been fine, so I wasn't being insulting to anyones' intelligence.
> 
> I'll get me coat!


You can hang your coat up again now. :wink:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## chopper

hi

right to put the record straight i have recieved and accepted a full apology from annsman about the confusion in his comment, so that puts an end to that and we can all move forward like the adults we are 

many thanks again annsman

keith


----------



## jam35007

Keith,

Like you I am not technical, although I bought my van from new and it came with lots of books and info on the things that had been put in it, such as;

Water pump
Fridge
DTV box
Flip down TV
Remote controls for TV
Heater
Control Panel above door - the thingy with lights on it
Thetford Loo
Shower
Cooker
solar panel - how the hell do i know if this is working? Do i need to do anything?

There were very few actual instructions, the books were for installation not how to operate anything - so as this is my first Van, I have never camped or caravanned before. I have only had it since 25th September so there are loads of things I am unsure about. I am sure this post may make some of you experienced MH's laugh, but when you are on your own trying to work things out it is not funny. So when I came accross this site I was delighted as I have asked some questions and had the most wonderful help from people.

I have managed to work out about the switch in the cupboard by the TV box and how to switch the water on and about the EHU with the plug - that took half an hour on the first go and caused an almighty row!!!

I can not sort the TV out what so ever and therefore have bought a Satellite system, self seeking which will be installed on Thursday this week. I have tried and tried for hours to set the aeriel, tune the Avtex TV we had put in, all to no avail. I have also had problems in trying to set up the flip down TV, reading the instructions, however there appears to be a different model of remote to the one supplied so useless as cant press the required button I need!

As for trying to work out the electrics, well I am afraid to go anywhere without leccy as I have no idea how to survive without EHU. Understand that the lights work off the battery, fridge, cooker and heater can work off the Gas. I know how to put gas on and I see the button to press on the control panel for the leisure battery but do I need to do something to the battery itself, flick a switch?

But what do you do if you want to boil a kettle, use the microwave, use a hairdryer, Straightners, laptop etc...in the plugs that are supplied when not on EHU- I have a low wattage micro bought for caravans, I have low wattage toaster & Kettle but these do not work in the sockets unless I am hooked up so either I am being totally thick and missing something here (which is possible) or you just don't do these things when wild camping?? The sales people don't tell you these bits and I didnt think to ask or more to the point was worried of appearing stupid. Well gone past that point now as don't care how stupid i might sound- just need to find out in order to make the most out of my van. 

And as for filling with water, well this could have been a comendy sketch, ok at home fill up using tap and hose, ok on some sites where water is close to pitch as hose reaches - but for sites that have water points this becomes difficult because if you have put up an awning you cant move, so I bought an aqua roll - simple I thought......until I tried to put water into van - has anyone tried lifting a full aqua roll?? 

So played about with buttons on control panel and it had pump in water button - but it didnt work. On my next trip to a dealer I asked about this, to be told I can by a pump that will sit in the aqaua roll and pump into van by using the pump in button to start the draw of water - yet to see one or read about it and how it works! So stuck with watering can when at some sites - takes forever!

Reading the thread and at the of risk of getting roasted, one thing comes to mind for the person who didn't mean to insult, a little saying that I was taught some time ago that may come in hand for future.

Do not ASSUME anything otherwise you make an ASS out of U and ME ! 

So on that note if anyone would like to help a damsel in distress about how she might wildcamp or what I might need to ensure I can use my straightners at least !!! (Bought a kettle to sit on the hob so the making Tea issue solved but not the use of hairdryer etc..)

Sara


----------



## Mike48

I think you could do with assistance from a local friendly member. If you need help - and it sounds as though you do - I'm sure someone on here who lives near you will offer such assistance.


----------



## jam35007

My family tell me I need help 

LOL

Any offer welcome - so long as they dont come with white jackets!


----------



## Sargent

Hi Sara i can see you are in need of a little assistance with regard to the Scout if we can help with talking through some of the operations then please give me or our technical team a call
01482 678981

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC325_User_Instructions.pdf

Above is a link to the instructions for the EC325 fitted to your vehicle. i do appriciate that it can be daunting but if we can break the system down it to small bit size chunks hopefully it will all make sense.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

My van is on EHU permanently at home. If i do not press the two battery symbols on the control panel and light up the blue lights I get flat battery. Especialy engine battery if i leave tv screen with red light on or do not remove radio front properly. Do you have to do similar with tracker control panel

Dave p


----------



## Annsman

Sara, just a tip for the aqua roll filling. Go to an accessories shop and buy a 12 volt "whale" pump. The are thin enough to fit into your aqua roll and come with a wire attached. You can ask the shop keeper if you are unsure. Then either yourself or a friend can connect a 12 volt plug to the end and buy some blue plastic water hose to connect to the pump too.

If you are lucky(!) it will reach and you can then plug the pump into a convienient socket inside the van, (perhaps through a nearby window), and just pump the water into the tank that way. If the wire isn't long enough to reach, go back to the shop and get a piece that is, also buy a 12 volt connection and wire up the extension to the pumps lead. It does sound more technical than it is. Just set things out infront of you and talk yourself through it! It's what I did and if I can do it anyone can!

I use this method and it's great. No trying to balance the Aqua Roll as you pour or no running back and to with a watering can!

We've all been there staring at the van on it's pitch and wondering why nothing is working. On our first night out we couldn't get the water to work at all. It was just a matter of letting the pipes and pump fill up of course but when you're stood there it doesn't seem that simples. Which by the way is when I started reading the instruction manual! :wink: 

Since then I have always made a point of offering my help when someone looks like they are struggling on a pitch nearby. Which is why I was so embarrassed that people thought I was being unhelpful on the post above.


----------



## Sargent

Hi Dave, on the EC225 system, the charge current is directed via the battery select buttons i.e. if the power button is pressed (on) then the default battery to charge is the leisure, this can be then changed to the vehicle by pressing the vehicle battery button, it can then swapped back to the leisure by pressing the leisure battery button.

I hope this makes sense? if you have any queries then please do not hesitate to contact us.

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## jam35007

Annsman,

You have redeemed yourself !!

Thankyou so much for the Aqua tip - i will go and source this now ready for our next outing as I was not looking forward to standing holding the roll up to the water entry getting my feet drenched again!

Just got to sort the electrics now - have had a coule of PM's to advise about an inverter so hopefully will be getting the hang of it soon!!!

Going to Shepton in Jan so don't want to appear totally green!

LOL

KR's

Sara


----------



## Anshep8

If the charger unit is left off will the vehicle battery discharge whilst you are travelling. I thought that the vehicle battery would charge whilst travelling whether t.he charger is on or off. The leisure battery still has a charge in it despite the van being used for four days on a site plugged in to mains. I suspect the charger was in the off position all the time? Can I plug in to the mains and start the van that way to get it on my drive?


----------



## jiwawa

Hi anshep8 - unfortunately you've tagged on to a very old post (2009). You might be better to start a new thread.

It's not very clear what your actual problem is but it sounds as if the vehicle won't start, after a drive home?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hi and welcome to MHF

I am unclear as to the actual problem.


----------



## raynipper

Anshep8 said:


> If the charger unit is left off will the vehicle battery discharge whilst you are travelling. I thought that the vehicle battery would charge whilst travelling whether t.he charger is on or off. The leisure battery still has a charge in it despite the van being used for four days on a site plugged in to mains. I suspect the charger was in the off position all the time? Can I plug in to the mains and start the van that way to get it on my drive?


Basically no to the first and yes to the last.

Ray.


----------



## Cherekee

As I understand it one should NEVER start the van when plugged in and live to the mains as there is a chance of blowing the main engine 60 amp fuse.

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't see why as they are not connected in any way except maybe by the earth lead.


It's quite normal in garage to see them with a charger plugged in because the battery is flat trying to start vehicles.


----------



## Cherekee

Cherekee said:


> As I understand it one should NEVER start the van when plugged in and live to the mains as there is a chance of blowing the main engine 60 amp fuse.
> 
> Alan


Neither do I know whether it is right or wrong but I seem to remember reading a topic on this forum a few years ago (so it must be correct:wink2 and I am sure that was the result.

I still do not start the engine when plugged in to this day and to stop me doing it I hang my hat over the ignition switch to remind me. It also stops me driving off still plugged in which will happen as I get older.

Alan


----------



## Cushie

Just to mention, press LV button, on the EC100 control panel if the top led is lit then the battery is supposed to be full (as full as 13.8 will take it !)
Then press VB and if the Sargent and switch panel have been 'on' then the VB will charge as above after the LV is fully charged.
Sadly the Sargent 155 is a power supply not a charger and has a controlled voltage of 13.8V so the battery gets 75% charge.

Has anyone connected the Sargent directly to a solar panel so the the VB can also be charged?


----------

